# Homosexual-Friendly Mosque Opens Quietly in South Africa



## Vunderkind (Sep 20, 2014)

*In an interesting contrast to the current spates of violence perpetuated by Islamic insurgents around the world, a new mosque has opened quietly in Cape Town, South Africa. This mosque is welcoming everyone: homosexuals, women and Christians will be given as fair a treatment as the average Muslim man. *

The mosque was launched by Taj Hargey, a Muslim academic. The first Prayers on Friday drew more media attention that worshipers or protesters. 

Hargey has described his mosque as a “religious revolution” following on from the political revolution led by late former president Nelson Mandela when democracy replaced apartheid rule in South Africa in 1994.

As revolutions go, this was a quiet one.

In his sermon Hargey condemned the increasing hatred in the world between Muslims and Christians.

He blamed this on “warped theology” from countries such as Saudi Arabia and Pakistan which he said gave rise to “fanatical” groups like the Islamic State organisation, the Taliban in Afghanistan and Boko Haram in Nigeria.

He said “contaminated Saudi money” was used to promote “toxic and intolerant manifestations of Islam”.

*Click here to read more*

Source: #Vanguard


----------



## Samod Biobaku (Sep 20, 2014)

Hmmm... This looks rather interesting. Will this manner of tolerance survive in Nigeria?


----------



## LequteMan (Sep 21, 2014)

I think that mosque is a cover up for something else.


----------



## Samod Biobaku (Sep 22, 2014)

Lequte said:


> I think that mosque is a cover up for something else.


Hmmmmm... That's quite a perspective... Opens the eyes the screens of deception.


----------



## LequteMan (Sep 22, 2014)

Exactly @Samod Biobaku I've seen a lot of spy movies  ;D


----------



## Samod Biobaku (Sep 22, 2014)

Lequte said:


> Exactly @Samod Biobaku I've seen a lot of spy movies  ;D


I hereby dub thee The African 007. Would be interesting to see how this one pans out.


----------



## Vunderkind (Oct 5, 2014)

...and it has been burned down http://www.nigerianbulletin.com/thr...ricas-first-homosexual-friendly-mosque.94877/


----------



## Vunderkind (Oct 5, 2014)

...and it has been burned down http://www.nigerianbulletin.com/thr...ricas-first-homosexual-friendly-mosque.94877/


----------



## Samod Biobaku (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update @Vunderkind Just when I was wondering how much longer such a place would stand strong against the army of condemnation. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

